# Mormons vs. The Brothers



## caddy (Dec 14, 2007)

Interesting exchange:

www.thecomforter.info - Video clip of Mormons in Georgia (Cable/DSL Users)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 14, 2007)

Brian Schwertley has started a series on Mormonism for anyone who is interested:

SermonAudio.com - Mormonism, Part 1


----------



## Poimen (Dec 14, 2007)

Steven:

This was discussed here not too long ago- 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/christian-guy-totally-owns-mormons-27262/


----------



## caddy (Dec 14, 2007)

Didn't know that Daniel

I've been scarce the last couple of weeks on the PB.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 14, 2007)

joshua said:


> It is an interesting exchange, particularly because both sides are blasphemers and duped by false teaching.



That reminds me of that interesting series, "when heretics clash". My favorite was episode 27 "This JW Knocked on the Wrong Door!"


----------



## caddy (Dec 14, 2007)

^
Absolutely. Just caught up from the first thread that this guy is NOT even a believer.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 14, 2007)

ReformationArt said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > It is an interesting exchange, particularly because both sides are blasphemers and duped by false teaching.
> ...



Where can I see this?


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 14, 2007)

Why is the Brother a heretic, blasphemer? 

I know that the White Salamanders are but why the Brother?


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 14, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> ReformationArt said:
> 
> 
> > joshua said:
> ...



Sadly, it currently only exists within the recesses of my mind. But maybe one day......


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 14, 2007)

Now I know thanks to Gloria at the other thread?


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a friend who is a former Mormon and she said it was the graciousness and friendship of the Christians that first got her thinking. The theological arguments followed later and convicted her.

She said Mormons are so indoctrinated it is almost like brainwashing and it takes a long time to undo the damage done by the false teaching.


----------

